# Sales tax refund?



## crackpothead (Aug 28, 2014)

A friend said that as a temporary resident of mexico I can get the sale tax back on electronics purchased in mexico provided I exit the country within a month of purchasing the goods. For example if I buy a computer here and leave the country two weeks later (not permanently, just a business trip) I can reclaim the sales tax (16%) at the airport. 

Does anyone have experience with this? If so how long is the reclaim process at the airport and what do I need to show?

Cheers


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

I believe that is only for tourists, i.e., those on a FMM permit.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Reclaim from whom ??? You have to be joking !!


----------



## crackpothead (Aug 28, 2014)

sparks said:


> Reclaim from whom ??? You have to be joking !!


Thanks for being so helpful.


----------



## buzzbar (Feb 9, 2013)

I've never tried it, but info is HERE and HERE. Only for purchases in stores affiliated with either of the schemes..... "Depending on bank transfer speeds, it takes approximately 40 days after you leave the country for your funds to become available on your credit card."


----------



## michmex (Jul 15, 2012)

crackpothead said:


> A friend said that as a temporary resident of mexico I can get the sale tax back on electronics purchased in mexico provided I exit the country within a month of purchasing the goods. For example if I buy a computer here and leave the country two weeks later (not permanently, just a business trip) I can reclaim the sales tax (16%) at the airport.
> 
> Does anyone have experience with this? If so how long is the reclaim process at the airport and what do I need to show?
> 
> Cheers



Not actually a sales tax but more akin to a VAT. Here are 2 links that may help you.

TAX FREE México Devolución de impuestos a Turistas Extranjeros

TAX BACK



Review these sites carefully as these companies generate many complaints. Actual refunds, if received may not be worth your effort!! Caveat Emptor!!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

joaquinx said:


> I believe that is only for tourists, i.e., those on a FMM permit.


I concur.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

There is such a program in Mexico, with very specific requirements, and it is only applicable to tourists leaving by air or boat from specific cities. Here is the website:

Tax refund for foreign tourists

Here is a quote from the website:

​_Foreigners visiting Mexico on a tourist visa can obtain the refund of tax* that has been retained in the acquisition of merchandise, in commerce established in our country, whenever the following requirements are met:

That your return is by air or sea.
That you have the fiscal receipts of your purchases.
That the purchased merchandise leaves the country.
That your minimum purchase is of 1,200.00 MXN per establishment whith electronic payment.
That purchases have been made in establishments that participate in the “Program of tax refund for foreign tourists”
That you paid with electronic means (credit card, debit or of services emitted abroad by foreign financial institutions) or up to 3,000.00 MXN if paid in cash per tourist.

The refund is made by authorized concessionares who have implemented diverse service sites for such effect. 

In order to receive a refund, the tourist must: 
Request in the establishment the fiscal receipt of the purchase which containing the data of the tourist and the application form to request the tax refund (also available at our service sites).
Go to one of our service sites located in ports and airports for such effect.
Present the merchandise for which the refund of tax is requested to verify that it is leaving the country
After the documentary verification, there will be a physical validation of any merchandise that exceeds 5,000.00 MXN (including tax); for merchandise that is less than the aforementioned amount the revision may or may not take place per the discretion of those enacting said revisions. 
Once the merchandise has been validated and documentation has been reviewed, the refund payment will be issued.

The amount of the refund is paid in Mexican pesos and the reimbursement is made electronically to the same means of payment used for the original purchase or 50% of the amount of your refund may be reimbursed in cash not to exceed 10,000.00 MXN. In this case, the remainder will be deposited electronically.

At the moment, this service is offered in cities with greater affluence of foreign tourists, eg: City of Mexico, Guadalajara, Cancun, Los Cabos, Puerto Vallarta, Cozumel, Playa del Carmen, Cabo San Lucas, Mazatlan, Majahual, __Progreso and Ensenada. _


----------



## crackpothead (Aug 28, 2014)

This was my thinking as well but my friend insisted that as temporary residents it was a possible. He said it was for electronics (which seems a bit weird to me to single out electronics). I've written to the tax refund organisation that buzzbar linked to so I'll see what they say, though I think they are only for people with tourist visas.


----------



## buzzbar (Feb 9, 2013)

Good luck, but I reckon having to flash an FMM will be the issue - after all, the whole scheme is designed to attract more foreign tourists.... It's good you highlighted the program though......

"You will receive 50% of the reimbursement (up to 10 000 pesos) in cash, and the other 50% will be refunded through electronic transfer to your bank account within 40 days. The companies which process the tax refunds charge a 35% fee of the total tax refund."


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

crackpothead said:


> This was my thinking as well but my friend insisted that as temporary residents it was a possible. He said it was for electronics (which seems a bit weird to me to single out electronics). I've written to the tax refund organisation that buzzbar linked to so I'll see what they say, though I think they are only for people with tourist visas.


You might ask your friend for proof that that is the case. After all, insisting that something is true doesn't make it so!


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

crackpothead said:


> He said it was for electronics (which seems a bit weird to me to single out electronics). I've written to the tax refund organisation that buzzbar linked to so I'll see what they say, though I think they are only for people with tourist visas.


Even with the possibility of a IVA refund, electronics will be cheaper in the US. Unless you desire a Latin American or Spanish keyboard, waiting until you land in the US would be the better plan.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

crackpothead said:


> This was my thinking as well but my friend insisted that as temporary residents it was a possible. He said it was for electronics (which seems a bit weird to me to single out electronics). I've written to the tax refund organisation that buzzbar linked to so I'll see what they say, though I think they are only for people with tourist visas.


I think your friend may have mis-read the info. On my earlier post (which was cross-posted about the same time as your post and a few others) I quoted from the actual government website, not from a third party company. 

It does not indicate that it is only applicable to electronics, but that the purchase had to be PAID FOR electronically, and the sales tax will be reimbursed back to your card. If purchases were paid for in cash, there is a limit on how much can be claimed. 

Quoting from the gov't website:
"That you paid with electronic means (credit card, debit or of services emitted abroad by foreign financial institutions) or up to 3,000.00 MXN if paid in cash per tourist."

This English translation on the website is actually missing a piece stated on the Spanish version of the same:

_"Que hayan sido adquiridas con medios electrónicos de pago (tarjeta de crédito, débito o de servicios emitidos en el extranjero por instituciones financieras extranjeras) o bien, tratándose de compras en efectivo, siempre que no excedan de $3,000.00 por turista. "_

If the tourist pays cash for their purchases they can only be reimbursed on the sales tax of up to MN$3,000 in purchases per tourist.


----------

